# Cat burrowing inside sofa



## Pyross_Smurf (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't know if this had been posted on the forum or anyone had this problem before. My cat, Monkey, likes to climb on furniture and jumps down like what a monkey would do (hence the name). She found a new hobby and it's not good. She scratched a few holes underneath my sofa and would go in there to play. We got our new bed yesterday and within hours, she had already created a complex burrow inside my boxspring mattress. I am scared that she'll hurt herself....

Anyone know any idea to stop her from digging into furnitures? and staying in there??


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

Obviously you need to discipline her, and it needs to be consistent. Don't laugh at it one time, be sympathetic the next, then angry the next. Make sure she has plenty of other toys around, including tents, tunnels or houses, something that would come to the same effect as being inside the couch or bed. You could alo try some bitter apple spray. I know it's for bitting, but the cats can usually smell it and stay away.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

This behavior is going to be very difficult to impossible to train away. I suggest you recover the bottom of the sofa and the boxspring with some heavy material, like burlap. I know that thin stuff it comes with is no match for a cat claw. And you're right, it is dangerous for your cat to be in there.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*Hmmm*

well the only way is it discipline mostly with a spray bottle


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

*looks around hoping no one is going to start an argument*...

waterbottle training is iffy. There is an upside and a downside to it. It also depends on your cat too. I don't want to get into too much detail, but you can do a search on the topic in this site and will come up with loads of info. Or you can pm me if you want.


----------

